

Contentful: an API-first approach to content management - evilhackerdude
https://www.contentful.com/

======
sashthebash
The first MVP, which was back then still a personal project, was on "Show HN"
about 2 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2616041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2616041)

A lot has changed since then. There's a new name and now an amazing team
behind all of this.

We'd love to hear your opinions on the new platform.

------
boennemann
Excellent work with the API docs.

There is a pre-configured client instance sitting right inside your console so
you're ready to play with contentful immediately. Haven't seen this anywhere
else, yet.

~~~
evilhackerdude
Thanks! I've taken the idea from @fogus. Every JS library's website should
provide a REPL and a few examples so people can get used to it right away.

